# Cold Weather Gear



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Trying to get ready for the fall and was wondering what you guys wear?

I'm thinking about outfitting myself with a wader and a semi dry top. 

For the guys who wear waders, do you guys wear a boot with it in a yak?

I'm specifically looking at LL Beans breathable stocking feet wader with Kokatat Topos Re-action semi dry top.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Your choice for wader and top are good. I would go with the stocking foot and get some wading boots with it. That way you have other options for footwear. That's what I did. I don't have the top yet. You can get by without the top but not the waders. 

Tom


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

erfisher, do you wear your boot with the waders in your yak? thanks for the reply.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Most of the time, yes. You will have to get boots a couple sizes bigger because of the neoprene stocking and you will be wearing socks under the waders to keep your feet warm too.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I use sock foot waders and have use them with heavy duty wading boots for river fishing where I do wading and floating but the boots are clunky when in the boat. Some lightweight shoes (KFS or NRS) or sandals would be better if you spend your time in the kayak. You just need some thing so you don’t puncture the neoprene sock when you’re launching.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Del... are you getting ready to go down to NC? Let us know how you do.

Thinking about heading out to Thomas Point Park near Annapolis. I found some DNR reports few years back of someone going out on a canoe in October catching blues. Should be less crowded since its entry by permit only.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Fish Bait is right about those lightweight shoes. LL Bean and Lands End sell them too. The boots I have I got at The Sports Authority and they are not the heavy leather boots. They are low rise canvas type but still have the heavy duty bottoms. I wouldn't do sandles. You don't need shoes at all in the boat but if you ever fall out or get out to wade fish you will want something to protect your feet and toes.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

We fish through the winter in neopreane boot-foot waders and a neopreane pull over by Aquaskinz. Been out at night in 30 degree air and 36 degree water chasing stripers while toasty and warm. I use fingerless wool gloves, but others use the neopreane fishing gloves. Wool watch cap is good. The key is layers, but too many layers will cut off circulation and make you feel like the Michelin Man. I wear Underarmor longjohns and Smart Socks with a silk lining underneath. Then a pair of light fishing pants and a fishing shirt with a wool sweatshirt over that. All topped off with a layer of 3 mil neopreane. That's it. Be sure to wear a belt around the waders and Aquaskinz and always keep a lifevest on in case of an unplanned exit. Glad to see people interested in winter fishing. 

Ric


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Last winter during the coldest weather I was wearing long johns, 3 mil wetsuit (front zipper from NRS; when you gotta go just unzip and let it fly) with splash pants and top for the paddle splash, neoprene wading boots from BPS over thermal socks, neoprene gloves and a wool hat. Took 5 minutes to put it all on, but it sure was warm! And of course a PFD.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

This will be my first winter with a kayak and I'm planning on fishing the Lesner during striper season. I usually go out in my waders during striper season. I'm assuming that it would be pretty much the same strategy as if I was wading. Inside the bridge on the outgoing and outside the bridge on the incoming. 

Do any of you experienced guys have any suggestions or strategies on fishing the bridge from a kayak?


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

One rule I have is that if it is cold enough that if I need to cover my ears or hands it is to cold for me to be out. That is usually when the air temp is below 40. 

Tom


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Lesner is awesome from a kayak. Awesome fishing and awesome current. I'm a long-time bar fly, having fished many a night from the outer bar, but it took a while to get up the cahones to go out at night in the kayak. The water really moves through there but it's do-able. I pull my yak right up to the down current side of the pilings and the eddy from the water passing holds me into the bridge for a few seconds. I then cast one of the usual suspects into the shadow and let it drift out. However, I found great success jigging a metal spoon off the bottom. Caught blues over 30" and stripers to 34 last spring. See you out there.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Tom, like Ric said and it's not too early to start, I've been catching them all summer up to 3 wks. ago which was my last trip. Make sure you try to use single hooks, no trebles especially if you plan to C&R, those big guys get crazy when they get in the boat with you for that matter so do the little ones. After the season (Oct.4) opens watch out for power boaters they get crazy and will run you over. Best fishing is of course after dark and us Yak guys can be hard to see so use plenty of light for the Yak. See you out there.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't use treble hooks. If you want to C&R it would be DOA with treble hooks! Plus I've seen friends get them stuck in hands, legs, etc. Plus it takes forever to get them out and the lures cost to much anyway. I am a single hook soft plastic guy all the way.

Lesner is a kick ace place for striper. I was there Saturday morning at 4am and there were as many striper as you wanted from 20"-26". You won't hear that from me again though because I plan on fishing there during the season and don't need any more boaters than will already be there. Yes, you have to be half crazy to fish that bridge at night with the current, all the boats, and the shore fisherman get pissed if you get out in front of them too. The best place to be in my opinion is on the Duck Inn side just out of range of the shore guys.

Tom


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

SeaSalt, I am heading down to Hatteras on Saturday and will be back on Oct 1.
Hope to do some yaking with you after I get back.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

See you in Rocktober!! and be safe...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Okay, when do you guys start wearing your cold weather gear? Its kind of tricky in the fall because the air temp can be in the upper 60s to low 70s but the water temp is still in low 70s. 

I know if I get wet, its gonna be cold even though water is warm because of chilly air temp.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

SeaSalt, when the water temps get in the 60's I start wearing my Mysterioso gear. Mysterioso top and bottoms with PFD on top and quick dry pants or shorts over mysterioso bottoms. I own a short sleave and a long sleave mysterioso top. On hot days I will wear the short sleave mysterioso top.

Once water temps are below 60 degrees I will waders and dry top. If water temps are below 60 and air temps are going to be in the upper 60's I will just go early in the morning or late in the evening when its cooler and the sun is not as intense. I will hire a guide or be a "ho" on someones boat (I'll wear a pfd when fishing from a boat when water temps are below 60) on days when air temps are in the 70's and water temps are below 60. It is just too uncomfortable to wear a dry top in these conditions. I sometimes take my chances on these days and kayak fish some of calm creeks in the Magothy with no dry top. I will stay in shallow water or very close to shore if I don't have my dry top on during cold water conditions.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks rod. 

did you get your permit yet? I haven't got mine, just too busy with work and family. Hopefully I'll hit SPSP or Severn River on Monday and pick up my permit to Thomas Point.

I'm gonna stop by LL Bean to purchase a breathable wader and wader belt. Then I will go to REI and buy me a semi-dry top. I'm not sure if I should buy it since I don't plan on fishing when the water temp is below 60 or 50. 

How's fishing when water temps are in the 60s?


----------



## nakedgoby (Jun 16, 2004)

I went over in the surf last January in VA Beach. I was wearing breathable stocking foot waders, Browning Goretex shell (camo jacket with no insulation) and fleece clothing underneath. Of course I had a life jacket on. When I emerged from the surf the only thing wet on me was my head, neck, a little down my back and my arms up to my elbows. Water temp was about 50 and the air temp was high 40's to low 50's. I came to shore, wrung out the sleeves on my fleece jacket and went back out to fish the rest of the day.

I know this isn't the best setup, however I have confidence that it is enough to allow me to self rescue myself and get back in the yak and paddle to shore if need be.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Waders are a must. I consider the dry top to be a 'luxury' item. I didn't use one last year and did fine but I want to get one when I can afford it or maybe for Christmas. If you don't have a dry top you need to make sure your waders are tight around the top. Keep your PFD snug and or wear a wading belt at the top. It's hard for me to say what would work in a dump situation since it hasn't happened to me (yet). I can vouch for Goby though, he ate it big time that day! Fishing in the 60's? That's the perfect temp. My cut off is when I have to cover ears or hands. Water below 50 or air below 40 is about all I can stand although I have been out to CBBT on a nice night with the water temp at about 42.
A couple guys in our club will go out no matter how cold it is, they talk about sheets of ice on bridge pilings and I get cold just thinking about it.

Tom


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Drysuits*

For the HEAVY set kayak fisherman. I found out that Kokatat watersports wear has a size that is not in there catalog or web page. The size is Large King. This size drysuit will fit a chest/waist of 58". You should call them for a dealer in your area. The only dealer in Hampton Roads is wild river outfitters.
www.kokatat.com 1-800-225-9749

For those that like to shop on line NRS also carries Kokatat drysuits. www.nrsweb.com


Robert


----------

